# Leasing or Buying a car



## selçuk (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi dear friends

I am so new in dubai also I can't arrange a accommodation.Anyway I moved and I have to fix my trasnportation problem.
my car allowance : 2200 aed/ motnly
What do you think?which option is the best?I haven't any money so how can buy and paid montly?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not to ask a question that is TOOOO personable... is your income over ?? 10,000ish??? You can apply for a loan on a car and it is based on your rate your receive at work. The only issue is that you have to know your job is secure and that you will be able to pay it off in the time you are here or that you will be able to resell it for whatever you might ower (wouldnt count on this!!!). You could go to the rental agencies and get a vehicle. The small boxes are like 1500. You could probly negotiate for a standard size car for 1800 to 1900 dirhams and the 300 or so on gas and toll charges. If you could stand just using taxis and the metro for a few months, could pick up a cheap car off dubizzle and not have a car payment and pocket the extra money (what I would do ).


----------



## selçuk (Jan 10, 2011)

thank you for advice...
"If you could stand just using taxis and the metro for a few months, could pick up a cheap car off dubizzle and not have a car payment and pocket the extra money"
But my company don't pay taxi and if I use public transporatation he gives that cost with recipt.
only he gives me when I buy a car.He is very stingy person.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

selçuk;448492 said:


> thank you for advice...
> "If you could stand just using taxis and the metro for a few months, could pick up a cheap car off dubizzle and not have a car payment and pocket the extra money"
> But my company don't pay taxi and if I use public transporatation he gives that cost with recipt.
> only he gives me when I buy a car.He is very stingy person.


Ahhhh  Your boss is stingy!!!! Meany grumpy boss!!!

Then go buy a car and max out that amount!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get to the show rooms and see what they will do


----------



## selçuk (Jan 10, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ahhhh  Your boss is stingy!!!! Meany grumpy boss!!!
> 
> Then go buy a car and max out that amount!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get to the show rooms and see what they will do



I like this idea


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You could happily buy a car for about 70,000 AED over 3 years for 2,200 per month (which would also cover the bank interest and insurance).


----------

